# First Time Popcorn Roaster



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

So recently I made a mad purchase of green beans from @SamB At the time I really had no idea what I was getting into so after some research I decided the best (reasonable priced) popcorn roaster was the Severin link: https://www.fruugo.ie/severin-pc-3751-popcorn-maker-white/p-5646721-12676047 and I have to say I dont think it turned of half bad here's my first practice roast if you will some beans are a little dark some are a little light I'd say it's a medium to dark ( little bit of second crack while cooling) I've picked out some of the bad beans Are the hollow ones bad or are they okay to use? Also how long should I leave them a day, two days? What's recommended Any advise on Popcorn roasters


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

😆

same here, popcorn maker. I bought green beans from @SamB as well , brazil and Honduras.

how many grams normally you roasted? I used the beans after 48hour roasted .


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow now that's a set up wasn't paying much attention to weight or time just added enough to slowly spin at the start how many grams are you using? I dont know if I'll be able to wait 48h I was roasting the Honduras any photos on how yours turned out


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

wan said:


> same here, popcorn maker. I bought green beans from @SamB as well , brazil and Honduras.
> 
> how many grams normally you roasted? I used the beans after 48hour roasted .
> <img alt="927A353E-5FF4-440B-B92A-4582E92C83B1.thumb.jpeg.c457f5f8e1b43d39367516efd8f4ab10.jpeg" data-fileid="39230" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_05/927A353E-5FF4-440B-B92A-4582E92C83B1.thumb.jpeg.c457f5f8e1b43d39367516efd8f4ab10.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Please explain whats happening in this pic!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I also bought the Brazilian and one better than you both. I wok roasted them stirring with a whisk: the wokwhisk method or whiskwok!

I did a 100grams on medium and low heat. First crack at 12 mins and I stopped at 15 mins, then vigorously cooled with the whisk in a flour sifter. Rested for 24hrs. They look mediumish. Surprising evener in colour than i thought.

Espresso was very acidic, caramel aroma with a tea after taste when slightly under extracted. I thought not suited to milk. The taste was diluted with lingering bitterness.

Having a single shot americano now - pleasant.

Will post pics soon. Any tips or suggestions for the 2nd 100g. What can i get from this bean. Would i get more nuttiness if i went darker and more suitable for milk?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

In general I'd say darker beans would uphold better in milk drinks I'm going to roast some brazil today


----------



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all,

1st your all really getting after it so congrats to that ! As for the beans, you can keep the roasted hollow ones and throw away the under roasted beans. They don't look like quakers to me.

As for taste , I only use an espresso machine and roast to a medium level. All three beans hold up really well with the Honduras being more milky, Ethiopian more sweetness and the Brazil slight nuts ( but I only mix this in to the blend and don't usually drink by itself).

my go to ratio is

20% brazil

30% Honduras

50% Ethiopian

my espresso is a simple 18g in 32g our over 25 sec after 1st drop.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

@SamB thanks for that info can wait to try them Really nice of you to share out all these different varieties in such small batches really appreciated.


----------



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

No worries, im happy to help where I can.

as for resting time, 2+ days is a good starting point. Just note that the fresher the beans the more tannic/sharp/grassy (especially on light roasts) it can taste. Time will mellow those out a little.

for example I am drinking the Honduras and from day 3-5 it was sharper and less full , 5-8 it was smoother but not distinctive, now at day 8-12 it is really shining with full body , smooth, milk chocolate and a long finish. Great in a flat white!


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes that's definitely holding true in my experience its really tough to just let em sit and not use em 😔


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

@ronan08 first i start with 50gram then now 120gram. just want learn sound crack first.

@M_H_S idea from other member roasting as well. top plastic severin might melting during roasting, so i remove it and change into aluminium flexi pipe 70mm (ebay item number: 322433770220) and cutting a soup can/coconut milk for joining between pipe and severin machine. problem is i can see the color change.just based on thermometer ,timing and firs/last crack.but happy with caff colloctor to empty box (now nescafe tin 500g)

@SamB great idea. i will try ratio as mentioned.

60 gram Columbia

60 gram Nigaragua

120 gram in/ 101 gram out.

first crack 4:02

end crack 5:30

ending time : 7:30


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

wan said:


> @ronan08 first i start with 50gram then now 120gram. just want learn sound crack first.
> @M_H_S idea from other member roasting as well. top plastic severin might melting during roasting, so i remove it and change into aluminium flexi pipe 70mm (ebay item number: 322433770220) and cutting a soup can/coconut milk for joining between pipe and severin machine. problem is i can see the color change.just based on thermometer ,timing and firs/last crack.but happy with caff colloctor to empty box (now nescafe tin 500g)
> @SamB great idea. i will try ratio as mentioned.
> 
> ...


So the tube and box are for collecting chaff? How thought others were saying their roast is done in 4 or so mins. How come yours goes to 7+ mins?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

@M_H_S Yes is it. collecting chaff. not sure. i think 4 min is first crack and 5min plus first crack end. before this i try until second crack at [email protected] +- and finish at 10min, result? dark roaster so i used for black/white Americano. I more prefer medium roaster for latte/mocha/espresso


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I've been using the severin popcorn maker for quite some time......reliable little machine. I then moved over to bread maker and heat gun on a camera tripod. I stopped for a few years and after just ordering some green beans off Sam I've just dusted off the severin ready for use again....happy days.


----------

